# Prewar or Postwar Lionel 1666?



## Buster57 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have several Lionel O-gauge 1666 locomotives. I am not sure if they are prewar or post war. I need help to identify which are prewar and which are post war. Can anyone provide a simple method to do that?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

My understanding is that the prewar unit was numbered 1666E. But I can't find much information on differences except for this 'rant' on CTT:

http://cs.trains.com/ctt/f/95/t/115617.aspx

Maybe this will help, just curious cause I don't have either of these engines, but if the article points to something you see on yours post some pictures with descriptions and the rest of us can benefit from your experience.

Hardest thing to do is sort out all the production variations that occured.


----------



## Buster57 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for your help. After reading through all the postings in the article and referring to Greenberg's 2013 Ed., I found that Lionel produced the 1666 in many variations in both the prewar era from 1938-42 and in the postwar era from 1946-47. I believe I found the answer to my specific question. The giveaways for me were the raised ovals on the sand dome (prewar), and a rounded floor in the cab box and a high X on the left cab fire door (postwar). The article that you posted should provide enough info to help others pin down the year in which their 1666 was manufactured.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The 1666 is a hard one to pin point. The lenth of the drawbar is longer on the pre war ones. We had a lengthy discussion somewere here but I cant find it. The problem is with other fixing stuff and lionel themselves using leftover parts. My prewar 1666( almost certain its prewar) does not have an e on it. The diffrence in the cab is also supposedly a give away that its pre war.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

here,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23066&highlight=lionel+1666


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks ed, and rkenny that was a good read. I cant search the site from my phone .


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

Look in my profile. My 1666 is pre war. Should be enough detail in the pic to compare


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry to respond to such an old post. My machine told me it was a new message. ?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No biggie! I looked anyway. Mine came with the same cars minus the log car. But mine dosent have the e as stated before. Its a nice eng. Your layout is looking good as well.


----------

